# às duas horas



## nohayproblemas

Hola: 

  Una mujer dice: “Desculpem, eu estou atrasada. Te vejo as duas horas.“
  ¿_As duas horas_ significa a las dos o dentro de dos horas?

  Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Às duas horas= Te veo a los dos.


----------



## nohayproblemas

Gracias, Vanda


----------



## WhoSoyEu

nohayproblemas said:


> Hola:
> 
> Una mujer dice: “Desculpem, eu estou atrasada. Te vejo as duas horas.“
> ¿_As duas horas_ significa a las dos o dentro de dos horas?
> 
> Saludos


_Te vejo *às* duas horas (da tarde)_ = te veo a las 2 p.m.

_Te vejo *em* duas horas_ = te veo en/dentro de dos horas


----------



## vf2000

Vanda said:


> Às duas horas= Te veo a los dos.


Ver *a los dos* não seria v*er a vocês dois*?


----------



## nohayproblemas

Gracias a todos


----------



## okporip

vf2000 said:


> Ver *a los dos* não seria v*er a vocês dois*?



Sim, mas então seria _*Los* veo a los dos_ (ou _*Les* veo a los dos_, como se diz aqui no Paraguai, onde o _leismo_ é generalizado - no masculino e no feminino, no singular e no plural).

Te veo a *las* dos (horas), como já anotou o companheiro WSE.


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

Vanda said:


> Às duas horas= Te veo a los dos.


 
Perdón ,Vanda, creo que hay un error de tipeo que está  generando confusión. "Te veo a las dos". Saluditos!!!


----------



## Uticens678

Olà a todos! A maneira mais natural de se exprimir em português dentre "Te vejo às duas horas" e "Te vejo às duas" qual é? Obrigado!!!


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Olà a todos! A maneira mais natural de se exprimir em português dentre "Te vejo às duas horas" e "Te vejo às duas" qual é? Obrigado!!!



Em Portugal, informalmente, _'às duas_'. Não é preciso acrescentar '_horas_', toda a gente depreende que é '_às duas horas_'. Formalmente, não se omite.


----------



## Vanda

Aqui também: às duas.


----------



## Uticens678

Perfeito! Obrigado 
E em espanhol? No registo formal admite-se a forma " Te veo a las dos horas" ?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Uticens678 said:


> Perfeito! Obrigado
> E em espanhol? No registo formal admite-se a forma " Te veo a las dos horas" ?


Não. Mesmo formalmente diz-se 'te veo a las dos de la mañana/a las dos de la tarde.'


----------

